# I Hope thats a typo!!!!



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

How much!!!  lol

BEAUTIFUL BABY RATS !! | Farnborough, Hampshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would pay that!!!! Hehe bless!!!!


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

niki87 said:


> I would pay that!!!! Hehe bless!!!!


And I thought I was rat mad  Lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

oooooooooooo, i know maz from Firesev personally and yes that would be a typo. her rats are gorgeous.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> oooooooooooo, i know maz from Firesev personally and yes that would be a typo. her rats are gorgeous.


I have to say, the number 6 is just a gorgeous baby, I'd love it!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Arww they're lovely..Im guessing it means £13.50


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

She's doing a special....3 for £3000 so I snapped 3 up


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

CRL said:


> oooooooooooo, i know maz from Firesev personally and yes that would be a typo. her rats are gorgeous.


Hopefully she's correcting it, after I gently commented her rats were out of most people's budgets!


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Hopefully she's correcting it, after I gently commented her rats were out of most people's budgets!


:lol: bless her, she was obviously having one of those days. Or maybe she just loves the babies that much she doesnt want anyone to have them, I bet thats her plan hehe.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah she changed it :lol: I emailed her too, not telling her about the price just saying hello etc.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Maz says thankyou to those who emailed her about the typo. she was tired when she wrote it.


----------

